# ملف اكسيل لحساب اعمال تغذيه المياه



## حماده محمد سامى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الاصدار الاول من الاكيل شيت لحساب احتياجات المياه و المضخات الرفع و التغذيه لاعمال تغذيه المياه بالمبانى السكنيه 



http://rapidshare.com/files/313989365/plumping_calculationrev-0.xlsx.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

حماده محمد سامى;1378267 قال:


> الاصدار الاول من الاكيل شيت لحساب احتياجات المياه و المضخات الرفع و التغذيه لاعمال تغذيه المياه بالمبانى السكنيه


 

المهندس حماده محمد سامي
مشكور على الملف ..
ولكن سيتم حذف الرابط لأن به 
عنوان البريد الألكتروني وكذلك رقم هاتف الإتصال.
وذلك مخالف لقوانين الملتقى .​ 

تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد 
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .
في حال مخالفة ذلك ستعرض نفسك للإيقاف من المشاركة في الملتقى .​ 

ارجو إعادة تحميل الملف بدون ذكر العنوان .. ​ 
ويمكن مراسلتك عن طريق الخاص بالملتقى..​ 
تحياتي .​


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

إعاده رفع الملف مره اخرى


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تم اعاده الرفع الملفات مره اخرى بعد حذف الايميل و رقم التليفون 
تم اضافتهم لسهوله الاتصال بالاخرين و مناقشه فقط و كذلك لضمان حقى فى الملفات حيث اخذت منى مجهود


----------



## معتصم الوطن (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر يا غالي


----------



## على رشيدى موسى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود كمياء (5 ديسمبر 2009)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> تم اعاده الرفع الملفات مره اخرى بعد حذف الايميل و رقم التليفون
> تم اضافتهم لسهوله الاتصال بالاخرين و مناقشه فقط و كذلك لضمان حقى فى الملفات حيث اخذت منى مجهود


 

شكراا يابشمهندس وتاكد ان مجهودك لم يضيع ويجزيك اللة خيراا


----------



## فراس بشناق (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت اريد ان اسأل كم معدل صرف الشخص للماء باليوم؟
بالمناطق المختلفه بالعالم اذا امكن تجاوبوني بشكل واضح لاني وجدت ان كثير من الدراسات تعطي ارقام متباعده عن بعضها البعض حتى اني مو عارف شو اقرر بالحسابات
وشكرا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

فراس بشناق قال:


> كنت اريد ان اسأل كم معدل صرف الشخص للماء باليوم؟
> بالمناطق المختلفه بالعالم اذا امكن تجاوبوني بشكل واضح لاني وجدت ان كثير من الدراسات تعطي ارقام متباعده عن بعضها البعض حتى اني مو عارف شو اقرر بالحسابات
> وشكرا


 
حسب الكود المصرى المتقتبس من الكود العالمى فان احتاجات الاشخاص فى اليوم بالنسبه للمبانى السكنيه ما بين 200 الى 400 لتر فى اليوم انا باخذها 250 لتر و فى دول الخليج 300 لتر او 270 لتر فى اليوم 
اما بالنسبه للمكاتب من 45 الى 70 ممن الممكن ان تاخذها 60 لتر و الفنادق 200 لتر فى اليوم 
و هذه الكميه تشمل الاحتاج من المياه الساخنه و البارده معا


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## eng.rofy (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fokary (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## sniper 55 (25 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## السيد احمد (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياغالى


----------



## خبير الاردن (21 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## mohsensleem (23 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## NIDO77 (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على مجهودك فى خدمة أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## gmshg (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس يحيى (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز واذا امكن ذكر تفاصيل الحسابات نكون جدا شاكرين


----------



## noreldin2000 (7 مايو 2010)

فين الملف 

الملف بالرابط تالف


----------



## عمر عبدالكريم (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وعاشت ايدك


----------



## دلاور (9 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم
ليست هنالك قيمة محينة و ثابته لكل البلدان و المناطق المختلفة
و معدل الصرف يتراوح بين 150 لتر الى 350 لتر للشخص واحد


----------



## محمد حسيين (10 مايو 2010)

شكــرا جزيلا على الملف 
جعل الله المجهود في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## alaaazab (26 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## س عبد الخالق (28 مايو 2010)

عندى سؤال يا جماعة
عمارة سكنية تتكون من عدة طوابق و ليكن عشرة يعلوها خزان للمياة ... كيف تتم حساب قدرة الطلمبة (الماتور بالحصان) اللازمة لملء الخزان بطريقة بسيطة.... ارجو الافادة 
علماً بأن المياه القادمة من العمومى يمكنها ان ترفع المياة لثلاثة طوابق مثلاً....و هل تسمى الطلمبة فى هذه الحال من النوع booster ....ارجو التوضيح 
.....و شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (28 مايو 2010)

اولا يتم عمل تانك فى الدور الارضى او القبو ان وجد و يكون حجم التانك كافى لمده يومين من الاستهلاك 
ثانيا تقوم بعمل تانك على السطح و يكون حجمه يكفى لمده يوم واحد 
ثالثا تقوم بعمل طلمبه لرفع المياه من الارضى الى السطح و تكون قدره الطلمبه كالاتى 
اما بعدد الوحدات القياسيه من قواعد صرف و احواض غسيل و احواض مطبخ و يتم دخول على جدول موجود فى ال international plumbing code و على حسب العدد تحصل على المضخه لك 
الطريقه الثانيه يتم عمل قدره المضخه تملا التانك العلوى فى 4 ساعات فاذا كان اذا كان التانك 100 م3 فقدره المضخه تكون 100/4 فتكون 25 م3/ساعه 
و لحساب ضغط المضخه المطلوب 
p =static head + 4/100 * total pipe length from pump to roof tank + 5+5 
static head المسافه الرائسيه للرفع 
و 5 متر مفاقيد فى العوامه 
و 5 متر مفاقيد فى الفلتر 
تحصل على ضغط المضخه بالمتر 
ثم تقوم بتغذيه المبنى من التانك العلوى اللى على السطح بعمل loop و لكنك ستحتاج مضخه booster pump لتغذيه اخر 3 ادوار فى المبنى و باقى المبنى يكون بالgravity 
لحساب المضخه البوستر كالاتى 
بحساب عدد الوحدات اللى فى اخر 3 ادوار و من الجداول فى الكود العالمى تحصل على الفلو المطلوب 
و لحساب الضغط فمن الممكن ان تاخذه 30 او 35 psi فهو كافى حيث تحتاج فى اخر نقطه تغذيه فى المبنى الى psi 20 فيكون 30 psi كافيه 
الملف اللى قمت برفعه به هذه الجداول جاهزه من اللمكن ان تقوم بملاء الملف فقط 
ملاحظه تم رفع ملف احدث من الاكسيل شيت ستجده فى مواضيعى 
لاى استفسار انا موجود و تحت امرك 
و السلام عليكم اخى الكريم


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (28 مايو 2010)

س عبد الخالق قال:


> عندى سؤال يا جماعة
> عمارة سكنية تتكون من عدة طوابق و ليكن عشرة يعلوها خزان للمياة ... كيف تتم حساب قدرة الطلمبة (الماتور بالحصان) اللازمة لملء الخزان بطريقة بسيطة.... ارجو الافادة
> علماً بأن المياه القادمة من العمومى يمكنها ان ترفع المياة لثلاثة طوابق مثلاً....و هل تسمى الطلمبة فى هذه الحال من النوع booster ....ارجو التوضيح
> .....و شكرا جزيلاً


 
للحصول على القدره الكهربائيه لاى مضخه كالاتى 

hp = (pressure in psi * flow in gpm ) / 1028.8
or
)hp = (pressure in ft * flow in gpm )/ (3960 * 0.6


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (28 مايو 2010)

س عبد الخالق قال:


> عندى سؤال يا جماعة
> عمارة سكنية تتكون من عدة طوابق و ليكن عشرة يعلوها خزان للمياة ... كيف تتم حساب قدرة الطلمبة (الماتور بالحصان) اللازمة لملء الخزان بطريقة بسيطة.... ارجو الافادة
> علماً بأن المياه القادمة من العمومى يمكنها ان ترفع المياة لثلاثة طوابق مثلاً....و هل تسمى الطلمبة فى هذه الحال من النوع booster ....ارجو التوضيح
> .....و شكرا جزيلاً


 

*اولا يتم عمل تانك فى الدور الارضى او القبو ان وجد و يكون حجم التانك كافى لمده يومين من الاستهلاك 
ثانيا تقوم بعمل تانك على السطح و يكون حجمه يكفى لمده يوم واحد 
ثالثا تقوم بعمل طلمبه لرفع المياه من الارضى الى السطح و تكون قدره الطلمبه كالاتى 
اما بعدد الوحدات القياسيه من قواعد صرف و احواض غسيل و احواض مطبخ و يتم دخول على جدول موجود فى ال international plumbing code و على حسب العدد تحصل على المضخه لك 
الطريقه الثانيه يتم عمل قدره المضخه تملا التانك العلوى فى 4 ساعات فاذا كان اذا كان التانك 100 م3 فقدره المضخه تكون 100/4 فتكون 25 م3/ساعه 
و لحساب ضغط المضخه المطلوب 
p =static head + 4/100 * total pipe length from pump to roof tank + 5+5 
static head المسافه الرائسيه للرفع 
و 5 متر مفاقيد فى العوامه 
و 5 متر مفاقيد فى الفلتر 
تحصل على ضغط المضخه بالمتر 
ثم تقوم بتغذيه المبنى من التانك العلوى اللى على السطح بعمل loop و لكنك ستحتاج مضخه booster pump لتغذيه اخر 3 ادوار فى المبنى و باقى المبنى يكون بالgravity 
لحساب المضخه البوستر كالاتى 
بحساب عدد الوحدات اللى فى اخر 3 ادوار و من الجداول فى الكود العالمى تحصل على الفلو المطلوب 
و لحساب الضغط فمن الممكن ان تاخذه 30 او 35 psi فهو كافى حيث تحتاج فى اخر نقطه تغذيه فى المبنى الى psi 20 فيكون 30 psi كافيه 
الملف اللى قمت برفعه به هذه الجداول جاهزه من اللمكن ان تقوم بملاء الملف فقط 
ملاحظه تم رفع ملف احدث من الاكسيل شيت ستجده فى مواضيعى 
لاى استفسار انا موجود و تحت امرك 
و السلام عليكم اخى الكريم*​


----------



## س عبد الخالق (29 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور يا باشمهندس على التوضيح و الشرح الرائع ...جزاك الله خيراً ......شكرااااااااااااااااااً جزيلااااااااااااااً


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

والله مشكورين


بارك الله فيكم


----------



## appess (31 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررا جزيلا 
موضوع هام و فكرة جميلة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hasona8040 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا اخى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مالك دحام عذير (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## عمرو السيد م ح ع خ (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## faresmep (21 يونيو 2010)

كيف أستطيع الحصول على ملف الاكسيل هذا؟؟؟
مع الشكر والتحية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مانقص مال من صدقة 

ولو اني لا اجد الفايل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (22 يونيو 2010)

عزيزى المهندس صبرى شكرا على تعليقاتك الملفو موجود اخى الكريم قمت برفعه مره اخرى بعد ان طلب المشرف ازاله اسمى و بالنسبه الى هذا الملف فقد قمت بتعديله و توسعنه ليشمل اشياء اخرى 
من الممكن الوصول له من خلال الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200995.html


----------



## elomda_5 (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيه وفي مجهودك وجزاك عنه خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود علام (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخىوبارك الله فيك


----------



## فهدالادهم (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسgvr (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ أخي الكريم على هذا الملف الأكثر من رائع 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمودصابر (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## sniper 55 (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_20 (29 يوليو 2010)

كلام جميل والف الف الف مليون شكر


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## elgamaal (5 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## elgamaal (5 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم اجزى عبدك هذا جزاء مساعدته لنا


----------



## المصري 00 (5 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر علي مجهودك 
وأعلم أن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا
وأن مجهودك لن يضيع وأجرك قد وقع علي الله 
والله يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## eng-muataz (7 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## speedo123 (12 أغسطس 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (12 أغسطس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## afattah (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع وبرامجك المبتكره التى تنم عن إراده قويه وذكاء عالى


----------



## المتكامل (16 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية و مجهودك محفوض ان شاء الله ................


----------



## المهندس الحالم (16 أغسطس 2010)

ألف ألف شكر​


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (23 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (23 أغسطس 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fox5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بارك الله لك


----------



## القيصر هتلر (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وجيه العبدالله (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك فى صحتك ووقتك


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وتأكد ان مجهودك لن يضيع


----------



## ecc1010 (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## احمد الصايغ (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا هندسه ربنا يزيدك من علمه و احتسب الاجر و الثواب من الله تعالى فى نشر هذا العلم


----------



## مهندس جبران (23 يناير 2011)

جزاااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد قوجا (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ملف ممتاز


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالمؤمن (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## منير متولي (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## welding eng (20 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك لك وفيك


----------



## housam al-taleb (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
وزادك علما


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 مارس 2011)

متشكرين جدا جداجدا
abdelsalamn.


----------



## medo_152 (18 مايو 2011)

اشكرك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mansour man (18 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمودشمس (4 أبريل 2012)

*شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## RY007AN (4 أبريل 2012)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## أخريبيش (7 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجزاكم الله خيراً ... ملف ممتاز


----------



## MEMS212 (20 أبريل 2012)

الف الف شكر
لاكن ممكن تقولنا المصدر الى اعتمدت علية فى معلومات الحسابت


----------



## فوزي صقر (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## علي الحجامي (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك مجهود جيد موفق انشاء الله


----------



## muad alomari (27 أبريل 2012)

thank you


----------



## good by (27 أبريل 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nofal (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## صلاح على محمد شاور (1 مايو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الملف وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (4 مايو 2012)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> اولا يتم عمل تانك فى الدور الارضى او القبو ان وجد و يكون حجم التانك كافى لمده يومين من الاستهلاك
> ثانيا تقوم بعمل تانك على السطح و يكون حجمه يكفى لمده يوم واحد
> ثالثا تقوم بعمل طلمبه لرفع المياه من الارضى الى السطح و تكون قدره الطلمبه كالاتى
> اما بعدد الوحدات القياسيه من قواعد صرف و احواض غسيل و احواض مطبخ و يتم دخول على جدول موجود فى ال international plumbing code و على حسب العدد تحصل على المضخه لك
> ...


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابوعبدالله العامري (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ياباش مهندس حمادة زادك الله من علم وكرم
ولكن أسأل عن أكسل شيت يتم بواسطته إحتساب كمية الماء اللازم لمبنى
ويكون إحتسابه على أساس عدد السنك , مغسلة , مقعد مرافق......................الخ
وكذلك تحديد حجم مواسير الصرف الصحي
وتسلم


----------



## سعيد معمل (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jilany (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## TECHNOLOGY_UNV (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ml1988ml (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## yasoooo2005 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكررا يا نجم


----------



## عماد التهامى (27 مارس 2013)

lمشكور فى حالة اذا فتح الرابط و برجاء الرفع ثانية فى حالة ما لم يفتح الرابط


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (23 أبريل 2013)

بوركت السواعد العامله والجباه الشامخه.................


----------



## كريم فتحى محمد (9 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلومات القيمة الملخصة


----------



## م.اكر (9 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## كريم فتحى محمد (10 يوليو 2013)

ممكن لو سمحت اعرف منك ازاى بحدد ان التانك الارضى بيخزن المياه لمدة يومين والتانك العلوى يوم واحد وكمان بالنسبة للمضخات ازاى بحدد فترة تشغيلها يوميا,جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كريم فتحى محمد (14 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ازاى بعرف عدد مرات تشغيل المضخات فى اليوم,شكرا


----------



## حسام جيرةالله (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (19 يوليو 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## youmsal (4 أغسطس 2013)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey007 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط بليز


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrgin (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## akram abdelgowed (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشاء الله ربنا يزيدك من فضله


----------



## محمدحسنى احمد (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا على الملف​


----------



## HOSARY (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Emas (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جيلا على الموضوع


----------



## engmsadeqm (5 فبراير 2014)

حياك الله ويعطيك العافية


----------



## mohammad alkhalili (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.كوثر (1 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك.. هل لديك ملف مشابه لحساب قدرة المضخة لتجمع سكني يعني مجموعة عمارات وأبنية؟؟


----------



## omer1986 (27 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم اين ملف الاكسل لحساب قدرة المضخة ضرووووووووووورى وشكرا


----------



## Hany Zakher (30 مايو 2014)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## yousefegyp (1 يونيو 2014)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا على الملف ​


----------



## كرم محمود (29 يونيو 2014)

شكرا مهندس حماده


----------



## ابو يحيى و يارا (3 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك بس عندي استفسار عن fu ليه 3, 1, 2 .....على أي أساس و شكرا


----------



## mechanic power (26 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## Amir Almodhaffar (7 يونيو 2016)

شكراً جزيلاً
لو ممكن كتابة المراجع المعتمدة وأساس الحساب


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (17 يونيو 2016)

الله يوفقك


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (17 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ممكن شرح طريق loop بطريقة أوضح لان الخزان العلوي بيغذي الأدوار كلها ... لم استخدام pooster ??


----------

